# Specialized cycle shoes - sizing



## alexeix (15 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I've bought a pair of Specialized Sport Road shoes, but I have an issue with the fit.

I'm a UK size 10/EUR 44 and can pretty much guarantee any shoe marked as so, will fit me - with the exception of Nike, for which I need size 10.5 UK.
When I tried on the Specialized shoes, UK 10 wouldn't fit, so the shop ordered UK 11.
However, these shoes are also coming up tight, in that I can feel my big toe touching the end of the shoe. I suspect it will be worse after riding for a while, when my feet swell.

So, should I go for UK 12? I've never worn cycle shoes before, so I don't know how they should feel.
AND that's a pretty big difference between the stated size and the actual one.

Is this a common issue with Specialized shoes?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Mar 2010)

Interesting post alex - I always thought that the Specialized BG range were 'wider' fit although length 'proper' - a 46 does for me. Try a pair of Sidis and it might need about a 60 to get the width!
Times change I guess, and along with it the 'guaranteed size' from year to year - let alone from model to model, or 'improved production methods' etc. 
Get to Evans or a Specialized concept store for an accurate try on. Don't forget to join the CTC and your membership card will get you 10% discount in some places - offsetting the "oooo I can find it cheaper online" thought that starts playing at paytime! 

Good luck and enjoy the shoes, they'll make a big difference to the way you ride.


----------



## Wilfred (15 Mar 2010)

I recently bought this model of shoe. I'm normally a 9 or 10 in UK shoe sizing. After trying them on in the shop it was clear I needed a size 11 in these, and having done several weeks on them including a 60ish mile ride I can vouch for the fact that this is right for me, so they obviously are a rather small shoe for each size.


----------



## Rezillo (15 Mar 2010)

Specialized are about the only cycling shoes that give my large and broad feet a decent fit. I'm size 12 and their 48 fits me in the two different styles I've used, so a euro size up in my case.

I can't feel my big toe touching the end but it is not far off. They do fit like a glove, i.e. a close fit, but they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I have as a result because there is no slippage at all within them.

John


----------



## adscrim (15 Mar 2010)

Rezillo said:


> Specialized are about the only cycling shoes that give my large and broad feet a decent fit. I'm size 12 and their 48 fits me in the two different styles I've used, so a euro size up in my case.
> 
> I can't feel my big toe touching the end but it is not far off. They do fit like a glove, i.e. a close fit, but they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I have as a result because there is no slippage at all within them.
> 
> John



+1 I've three pairs of specialized shoes and all are a 43/9 which is what I would ask for initially in all circumstances. The road shoes do seem to be a closer fit than the mtb shoes but this is what I would want from a shoe that won't be getting walked in.


----------



## PK99 (15 Mar 2010)

alexeix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've bought a pair of Specialized Sport Road shoes, but I have an issue with the fit.
> 
> ...




i'm an 11 (=46) in uk shoe size but in Specialzed BG shoes and any ski boot i am a 47 (= 12)


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Mar 2010)

I'm a size 10 normal shoe. size 10 nike running shoe. size 10 walking boot. My spesh are size 45/46. I ahve two pairs and the 46 just feel a bit better.

IME of sport,walking,hking,climbing shoes IGNORE the stated measure and buy the ones that fit. and always rmember that your feet will swell and shoes that felt right in the shop may not feel so right after 3 hours of activity.


----------



## alexeix (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.

It sounds like this isn't that unusual. I'll try size UK 12 and see how I get on.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Mar 2010)

My Specialized shoes are 45 (US11.5, UK 10.5). Office shoes are also 45.

My bike shoes are a little tighter than office shoes - don't need the same room in them and need to be a bit more responsive?


----------



## alexeix (22 Mar 2010)

I think 45 is UK10/US11 - at least that's what it said in the Specialized shoes I looked at.

I went for UK 12 in the end - 11 was just too small. My big toe was touching the end of the shoe when standing up, so after my feet swell up on a ride, I reckon they'd be quite uncomfortable.

Very odd - I mean, why don't they just stick on any random numbers for the sizing if they're not going to make them relatively accurate?!? 


Anyway, problem sorted!
Thanks for all the replies.


----------

